# Kindle Paperwhite/ Voyage Protective Leather Smart Covers for $9.99 @Amazon



## depapepe (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey guys, I didn't see this posted, so I thought I'd share. 
Inateck now bring Kindle Paperwhite/ Voyage leather covers on sale for only $9.99 with promo code.

For Kindle Paperwhite:
Brown: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VWLN260 
Red: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VWLMZ5O 
Blue: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VWLN6WU 
Black: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VWLN4DG
$6 off code: C3UQ6F4L

For Kindle Voyage :
Black: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01564RTZS 
Blue: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01564RZ8E
$6 off code: C3UQ6F4L


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

"PU Leather" is not exactly leather. Just so people know. from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicast_leather:


> Bicast leather (also known as bi-cast leather, bycast leather, or PU leather, sometimes described as split leather) is a material made with a split leather backing covered with a layer of polyurethane (hence the term "PU leather") that is applied to the surface and then embossed. Because it is only used for the backing, the leather portion of this material is generally not visible in finished goods made from bicast. Bicast was originally made for the apparel industry for glossy shoes, and recently was adopted by the furniture industry. The resulting product has an artificially consistent texture that is easier to clean and maintain, as is the case with most plastic materials. When used for footwear, it cannot be considered equal to conventional leather as it lacks the strength, breatheability, and durability of the natural product.


----------



## depapepe (Jul 17, 2014)

World book day is around the corner. I searched on Facebook if there is any deal and found Inateck is almost giving their Kindle Paperwhite away for only $0.99:
http://www.inateck.com/flash-deals/book-day/

Other cases for reading devices are only $9.99 at most:
For Kindle Paperwhite & Voyage users:
1. Inateck Kindle Paperwhite Cover, Microfibril PU Leather (Various Colors) - $8.99 w/ code: NX3IHCPL 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JP7R7DC 
2. Inateck Kindle Paperwhite Cover, Sturdy PU Leather (Various Colors)- $9.99 w/ code: 9IQTCU6T
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VWLN4DG
3. Inateck Kindle Paperwhite Cover Flet Sleeve Bag - $9.99 w/ code: 4VMKI2PA 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K5L3CHM 
4. Inateck Kindle Voyage Cover, PU Leather (Various Colors)- $9.99 w/ code: YCNLRS3S
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01564RTZS
For iPad users:
1. Inateck iPad Mini 3/2/1 Leather Case (Various Colors) - $9.99 w/ code: 9W4GWTA7
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B010DJJU8K 
2. Inateck iPad Air 2 Leather Case (Various Colors) - $9.99 w/ code: 86W6YSSR
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B010D376AK


----------

